# Dandelion Salad



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Compliments of "Pennsylvania Dutch Cooking"

Young dandelion greens
1/2 cup cream
2 tblsp butter
2 eggs
1 tsp salt
1 tblsp sugar
4 tblsp vinegar
1/2 tsp paprika
Black pepper

Wash and dry dandelions
Put in a bowl and set aside
Put butter and cream in a skillet, melt over low heat, beat eggs, salt, pepper, sugar and vinegar, then add to cream. Cook over high heat till thick. Pour while very hot over dandelions and enjoy. Also can add crispy bacon bits if you like. 

Of course this can be modified to accommodate what you have on hand. Use your imagination. : )


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmmm....I've never, ever, ever had dandelion greens, and I'd kinda like to try them, but I'm scared. Afraid I'll pick the wrong ones. I've heard their bitter. Cook them or eat them raw? This recipe sounds good, though. Hmmm....


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Possumfam said:


> Hmmm....I've never, ever, ever had dandelion greens, and I'd kinda like to try them, but I'm scared. Afraid I'll pick the wrong ones. I've heard their bitter. Cook them or eat them raw? This recipe sounds good, though. Hmmm....


Yep they can be bitter a bit. Flowers are much milder. Can be eaten raw. Once you see them, they are hard to miss. The yellow flower gives them away.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

One of the best things about Dandelions, I have found that there is no poisonous look alikes to it.

But look for ...

a single golden yellow flower on top of a individual stalk.

the leaves feel smooth.

the leaves are not hairy or prickly like the lookalikes.

the leaves have unevenly pointed teeth.

Thanks for posting the recipe. :flower:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

What they don't say about dandelion greens is that most folks (including the Amish) only pick the greens in early spring as they really do get much more bitter once they bloom or when it gets hot. but you can make them much tastier if you put an old clay pot upside down on the top of good bunches blanch them a week or so. 
Also if you collect the seeds and put them in good soil with good watering they do tend to grow bigger and more tender and delicate leaves. Just like everything. you love it and you get better plants and food.
Black wild raspberries if watered and pruned make bigger berries.. and more of them.
We used to make wilted dandelion salads. small spring leaves and then you make a dressing of bacon/onion vinegar salt and pepper. Brown the bacon and then in the hot oil saute the onions till just done and then splash in some vinegar and put the dandelion leaves back in and put lid on for just a minute till leaves wilt down and then stir and serve.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Emerald said:


> We used to make wilted dandelion salads. small spring leaves and then you make a dressing of bacon/onion vinegar salt and pepper. Brown the bacon and then in the hot oil saute the onions till just done and then splash in some vinegar and put the dandelion leaves back in and put lid on for just a minute till leaves wilt down and then stir and serve.


We made the same salad only added a few lettuce leaves to it (if we had them).

Good eating! :2thumb:


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Bacon makes everything taste better. As the saying goes, Fat is flavor. Lol


----------

